# The mouse that made me fall in love with mice!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

When the mice first came into work i didnt realy think much about them, i would play with them in my spair time but didnt look foward to going in to see them or anything. Then there was a mis-sexing of one of the babies and there was an inbred litter born. At first they all looked normal but as they grue it became apperant that they wernt right but as they were running about like the normal mice it was decided to give them a chance to live (but never breed). The most deformed one i called super runt as he was allways first to the food bow and would out run any mouse on the wheel and he had no fear of anything, i would call his name and he would come running over on to my hand. Sadly they didnt live that long and i was with all but super runt at the end (he passed in the night), but every day i looked forward to seeing him and we would spend ages playing.

So just wanted to post about the mouse that made me fall in love with mice! Super Runt
Super Runt!
(with his tiny eyes, shorter face, lower ears and arched back)









A comparison of him and a normal mouse


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Also sad news, i had little Crack put to sleep today, the mice have picked up lice from god knows where so were treated with Xeno yesterday but cracks bite from patch had become infected despite me cleaning it and giving him a bit of antiboitic we had in the fridge. He was very depressed and run down today and it was obvious he wasnt going to pull through.



http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... ing1-3.jpg


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Crack was a real cutie; sorry for your loss. *hug*


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Wait, I thought inbred mice only multiply faults? What I mean is, I thought that if a sister and a brother mate than their children will have their qualities but doubled, however no new deformities arise. I could be wrong though haha.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry for your losses


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

salemouse said:


> Wait, I thought inbred mice only multiply faults? What I mean is, I thought that if a sister and a brother mate than their children will have their qualities but doubled, however no new deformities arise. I could be wrong though haha.


it all depends on what ressisive genes they are carrying, they could both carry a gene for something but as its ressive you dont see it in the parents, breed them tougher and the ofspring could inherit the ressive genes form both parents so have 2 ressive genes so it shows up in the babie.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah little crack will be missed


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Inbreeding doubles both good recessives and bad recessives. If you have a line without unhealthy or undesirable traits, inbreeding can improve the line by potentially doubling desirable traits.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

oh, okay i get it now. xD And sorry for your losses.  Its always the frail ones that I love the most so I know how you feel.


----------

